# Вертебропластика (склерозирование и т.п.) дисков



## Елена_Р (25 Фев 2017)

Дорогие доктора (особенно нейрохирурги), подскажите, можно ли восстановить дегидратированный диск, в котором грыжа, с применением техники склерозирования? И где такое делают.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Фев 2017)

Нельзя.


----------



## ii_welss (21 Мар 2017)

По поводу склерозирования  можете проконсультироваться в МЦЦ ОДА, они выполняют данную процедуру ( дорого ). Контакты вверху справа на странице  форума.  Когда я консультировался по поводу данной процедуры, был получен ответ. Восстановление полной функциональности дегедрированного диска невозможно. Данная процедура выполнчется с целью предотвращения дальнейших разрушений диска, предотвращение разрушения фиброзного кольца и получение секвестора. Если уже произошел разрыв кольца то данная процедура не выполняется поскольку бесполезна.


----------

